
Italian soccer stars banned for blasphemy - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/29/football/italy-soccer-blasphemy-magnanelli-scozzarella-spt-intl/index.html
======
sorokod
The article says that they were "taking God's name in vain" but not which god
exactly was involved.

------
RealStickman
This is ridiculous

